# Memory Lane Swap  - Aug. 7, 8 , 9



## Flat Tire (Jul 29, 2014)

Only 9 days till the MLC summer meet! I hear its gonna be a good one! so whos going?


----------



## jpromo (Jul 29, 2014)

I shall indeed be there. Though a little light on cashola and space.. maybe I should set up.


----------



## oskisan (Jul 29, 2014)

*Is this the big one?*

I'm located in California and want to plan to come out there to some of the big swap meets in the future. Which one is the big swap meet and which one has the best pre-war items (I am looking for airflo, rarer elgin kind of things).

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## jpromo (Jul 29, 2014)

oskisan said:


> I'm located in California and want to plan to come out there to some of the big swap meets in the future. Which one is the big swap meet and which one has the best pre-war items (I am looking for airflo, rarer elgin kind of things).
> 
> Thanks,
> Ken




The big one is their spring show coupled with the Ann Arbor show an hour or so away. The Fall show is also quite large and I feel that there are often more surprise prewar bikes that turn up for the fall show than the spring. Summer is the smallest of the three; still a good time, of course, but not for a trip from Cali.


----------



## npence (Jul 29, 2014)

I will be there Friday at the summer show not worth the two days off work like the spring show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 29, 2014)

*bicycles coming to memory lane*

any bikes to be posted here for sale like the spring ones with pictures of bikes comeing for sale and parts .   thank from bicycle larry


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 29, 2014)

*Heard the dayton rat riders are coming*


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 31, 2014)

*Will be there Friday...*

Probably can't make Thursday because of work, but might sneak out in the afternoon if I can.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 1, 2014)

*Yes!*

I will be there Thursday and maybe Saturday. I can't make it Friday. We need to have these shows on Saturday-Sunday so more people can be there, otherwise, you either have to take off work or be retired.

The place I work had an open house and car show on July 8th (a Tuesday) and I know it affected the attendance.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 1, 2014)

Rushing a build as always also! Luckily the place I work chromes all kinds of tiny parts daily...


----------



## rlhender (Aug 1, 2014)

I will be there Thursday -Saturday with a load 
Of bikes and parts. 

Rick


----------



## npence (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm bringing a few bikes but the best one I have for sale would be this original paint skylark





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2014)

npence said:


> I'm bringing a few bikes but the best one I have for sale would be this original paint skylark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a beaut Nate!


----------



## Tmusic (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello new guy here don't normally deal with older bikes but a Torpedo werke has landed in my lap. It is a woman's 1956 has three speed is this something anybody would be interested in could come up on Thursday.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 5, 2014)

My wife and I will be there Friday looking for parts etc. Restoring a sears screamer and looking for other cool stuff! First timers to this show , went to Portland last month and got hooked


----------



## wcw2323 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Skylark For Sale*



npence said:


> I'm bringing a few bikes but the best one I have for sale would be this original paint skylark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What are you asking for the Skylark? Can you send additional photos?

Thanks, Warren
wcw2323@gmail.com


----------



## JOEL (Aug 5, 2014)

For those driving up early, the Worlds Longest yard sale is this week too. Lots of vendors out today (Tues). Bought 3 bikes today.

Sale is on Hwy 127 Alabama to Michigan.


----------



## catfish (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone know the dates for the Fall Memory Lane?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 6, 2014)

*World's Longest Garage Sale*

On a Tuesday? That thing runs all week? If you work a regular day job that starts at 8:00 AM, you can forget about that! I really don't need more junk anyway!


Also, I will be at the show THURSDAY. My first custom is almost done and I will finish it tonight, come hell or high water. When does the show start?

I'll be taking Dad's Ford Escape, my Taurus is TERRIBLE for hauling bikes!!! Dad's SUV is okay, it's not as tight of a fit but I can put more in there is the wheels are off and rear seats are down.


BRING YOUR SPACELINER PARTS BRING YOUR HUFFY PARTS! My shopping list is below:

- Messinger middleweight saddle coil spring (or a MINT black seat pan with perfect springs, this one is for an original bike)
- x1 Small Raspberry reflector
- x1 Murray Rocketship Reflector (most commonly seen on Spaceliners)
- x2 Sets of NICE pre-'67 huffy middleweight wheels with a Bendix Red Band hub
- x1 Set of NICE Spaceliner wheels
- x1 Spaceliner LADIE'S FRAME BASE MODEL rear fender w/ reflector
- x1 Spaceliner LADIES FRAME BASE MODEL tank (must have all the trim pieces, doesn't have to work)
- x1 Huffy middleweight fork 1950s-1960s style (chrome preferred)
- x1 Set of OLD SCHOOL Chrome 5-speed BMX/Mountain bike wheels from the 1980s
- x2 MEN'S Huffy tanklight bezels, '64-'67 style

And...I need a COMPLETE drivetrain for an old school 26" Mtn Bike (I'd like to kep the bike a 12 speed, if I can but I'm open minded). My shopping list is subject to change once I get home 

I REALLY want to find the wheel sets and fenders here to save on shipping later on down the road.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2014)

This is not a show but a swap meet only so if you were hoping to enter that custom for a trophy you need to wait until next Spring for Ann Arbor! The Fall MLC swap is 23,24, and early on the 25th per MLC web site. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 6, 2014)

*Memory lane swap*

Got a email that there's a pair of 41 big tank huffmans there for sale..didn't get any Picts damn


----------



## chitown (Aug 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> This is not a show but a swap meet only so if you were hoping to enter that custom for a trophy you need to wait until next Spring for Ann Arbor! The Fall MLC swap is 23,24, and early on the 25th per MLC web site. V/r Shawn




Classicfan,  bing that custom up to Chicago to the Arlington Heights Show on the the 17th. Lots of competition for almost all the categories. 

Wish I could make the MLC summer meet but still hope make the spring meet next year along with Ann Arbor. I've only been to the AA show and kinda noticed some burnout with some of the vendors who are looking at their watches and just checking how much "this one" or "that one" sold for before they hit the road.


----------



## partsguy (Aug 6, 2014)

Oldnut said:


> Got a email that there's a pair of 41 big tank huffmans there for sale..didn't get any Picts damn




Ohhh....who will get there first? LOL! I don't need any more projects but that is sure to cause a stir!


As for the custom, the frame, fenders, fork, bars, headset, crank, chain ring, and some of the tank parts were already done. I'm just trying to finish it and bring it for the heck of it, I know there isn't any judging. No panic here


----------



## partsguy (Aug 6, 2014)

I also, I still can't find what time the swap opens up. I need to know when to leave my house, LOL! Does it start at 8? 9?


----------



## npence (Aug 6, 2014)

It starts when you get there. I've been there at 7am and people are already out shopping and selling.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 6, 2014)

npence said:


> It starts when you get there. I've been there at 7am and people are already out shopping and selling.




That would be me scoping under tarps..


----------



## partsguy (Aug 6, 2014)

npence said:


> It starts when you get there. I've been there at 7am and people are already out shopping and selling.




That means I would have to be up by 4:00 AM, leave the house by no later than 5:00 AM, and I should have been in bed a few hours ago. I think If I get there by 8:00 I'd be doing fine...most of my want list isn't incredibly rare anyway. My rat would be very useful though with it's spring-loaded carrier


----------



## jpromo (Aug 6, 2014)

I need to move one for computer upgrade funds. I can bring it if there's interest for 500--what I have into it. Overhauled and rides well. Could use new tires to do any actual riding. I'll include new seat material to replace my first poor choice in top cover material. Oozes patina! Very solid though. Original enough to be made correct or leave ratty.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 8, 2014)

How about we see some pics and hear some stories of some great, or not so great, finds? V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 10, 2014)

*Memory Lane Swap*

Anyone take any pics?


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 10, 2014)

We did not get any pictures , however did buy a nice Sears Spyder 5 speed with a rear drum and rim brake . Also on the way home found a new old stock Schwinn Breeze 3 speed . It still had the spray on protectant on the chrome and tires look to never seen pavement .I will try to post pics. soon . Our 1st time there and will return in the fall!


----------



## rlhender (Aug 10, 2014)

Very slow meet this time...But still had fun


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 10, 2014)

*Memory Lane Swap - Aug. 7, 8 , 9*

Looks like a good summer turnout at mlc!
Thanks for pics.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 11, 2014)

My new Spyder


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2014)

rlhender said:


>




how much was the scooter?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2014)

bikiba said:


> how much was the scooter?




That is an Ingo. I've seen them sell in the $500-800 price range. Not sure what the market is like currently. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 11, 2014)

*Memory lane*

Picked up this repop bike cheap cleaned it up sold it the next day,



the profit paid for the motel and fuel for the trip little slow then picked up fri nice


----------



## bikiba (Aug 11, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> That is an Ingo. I've seen them sell in the $500-800 price range. Not sure what the market is like currently. V/r Shawn




thanks. Really cool. my daughter would love it. She is a razor scooter freak.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Aug 11, 2014)

*Ingo*



bikiba said:


> thanks. Really cool. my daughter would love it. She is a razor scooter freak.




The Ingo sold for 1400.00


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a great time!  Sold this 'Bird Dog" and cage on Saturday morning, van was full and didnt want to haul it home...


----------



## JOEL (Aug 11, 2014)

The dog in the bird cage picture kinda sums up the meet... That's how boring it got by Saturday. Rick riding wheelies on a girl's Schwinn... Good times.


----------



## catfish (Aug 11, 2014)

JOEL said:


> The dog in the bird cage picture kinda sums up the meet... That's how boring it got by Saturday. Rick riding wheelies on a girl's Schwinn... Good times.




The Spring show is the best one.


----------

